# Kayak fishing



## Bbaranow

Got my first kayak and looking for some areas to try this time of year. Any suggestions.


----------



## Crusader

Galveston (winter specks and reds) -- google kayak launch spots
White bass run is gonna start soon
then stripers
then crappies

http://www.paddling.net/launches/
and etc


----------



## smacha538

my kayak buddies and I like the matagorda area...very kayak friendly


----------



## Trinicaster

Try the Hook n' Line wade/kayak map for your area and the Ray Crawford book that covers your area of the Gulf coast. Both are for salt water fishing


----------



## lesmcdonald

I am considering one of the Ocean Kayaks with the MinnKota trolling motor. Any recommendations?


----------



## 61Bubbletop

Galveston Island State Park is a good place for a rookie. Also Mud Lake off of Nasa Road One.


----------



## Coyote B

Good suggestions here. The cuts that go into East Matagorda from FM 2031 are great for Kayaks. East Matagorda is a pretty "safe" bay system for getting used to a kayak.


----------



## lesmcdonald

I don't seem to be getting any comments about the Ocean Kayak with the MinnKota trolling motor.


----------



## Coyote B

I have an Ocean Kayak Scupper Pro and it is great. No idea about the trolling motor mounted on. If you need a quicker answer try posting in the general fishing forum. More member activity there.


----------



## alanmacias541

Are you launching in the park at the end of FM 2031?


----------



## Ethan Hunt

lesmcdonald said:


> I am considering one of the Ocean Kayaks with the MinnKota trolling motor. Any recommendations?


if you don't mind carrying a 100 lb kayak


----------



## 4x4Active

Ethan Hunt said:


> if you don't mind carrying a 100 lb kayak


Its pretty easy if you make a pvc trolley.


----------



## hillbillie

If you are going to use a trolling motor i would suggest you check out the Frontier 12 by Nucanoe. I paddle mine and have the trolling motor for lazy days and longer trip days. Its a wildly stable boat that you can take the wife or Kiddo in just by putting the extra seat in it. The boat stays level either way due to being able to slide the seat and gear wherever you want it.

Have A Blessed Day
hillbillie


----------



## richg99

I've owned 4 kayaks. Added a trolling motor to most of them, at one time or another. Lots of $$$$ to buy that Torque version. Much fewer $$$ to add a simple 30 lb thrust TM to any decent yak. 

But, if the money doesn't bother you, that rig is, no doubt, far more effcient than a side-mount TM. Remember, any yak that has any kind of a motor on it, even a TM, has to registered. 

I see you are 71. I am 75. If you have the room and setup to put the yak onto a trailer, then the weight is not an issue. If you have to haul it on a roof rack, better borrow someone's yak and do it a few times, expecially with a 15 knot wind blowing sideways. 

My latest rig is a Malibu Mini X, only 9 feet long. I can load it INSIDE of my van, so its 42 lb weight is not too much of an issue. 

As mentioned above, a simple PVC yak roller is a great addition, which you will appreciate every time you go fishing. 

Let me know if I can help in any way. richg99


----------



## hillbillie

anyone have any info on the leader board for the LSKS tournament today?


----------



## Bowhntr

If you place trolling motor to your yak...GA can give you ticket for NO registration . It will fall into the boat catorgory. Read the regs.


----------

